# SMEP method - success stories?



## Berit87

Hi girls!

Just as the title says really, who followed smep method and got their BFP? x


----------



## BabyDust04

My husband and I conceived both of our pregnancies using the SMEP! I swear by it!


----------



## Berit87

Ah fab, congratulations! Did it take long?

(You live in Florida, my dream, trying to convince hubby to be to move there!!)


----------



## BabyDust04

It took 2 cycles with both! A little weird that it took exactly the same amount of time with each!

I have always lived in FL and love it! I am in North Florida, which is nice because we actually get some seasons...lol.


----------



## Berit87

Ah, fingers crossed... I've had a bit of a nightmare so if it turns out I am not pregnant this month then will give this a try next cycle!

I've only been to the south of Florida but want to go back and explore more!


----------



## kalyrra

We used SMEP this cycle, and I got my BFP! Well... we did it on the odd number days though. Instead of BD'ing on day 10, 12, etc... we did it on day 9, 11, 13-15, and 17.


----------



## Berit87

Thanks for the advice, I shall definitely try it this cycle and this is my last chance really... Otherwise we will have to leave it until after we get married...


----------



## mammaspath

i used smep!...........well not to a t but ive been using smep for 3 months :)


----------



## Chimpee

i am currently trying smep for the first time this month.. i have been following everything correctly and will be taking a test in the enxt few days to see if i get my BFP - i am not getting any symptoms as of yet which is making me think that i wont get my BFP this month! but as they say - its not over till the old witch arrives!! (i suffer from irregular periods so its harder for me to track things, which makes it even worse)!!

good luck to you tho :)

xxx


----------



## Spicychick10

I'm going to be trying it this cycle! :)


----------



## XfairyhopesX

If i havnt caught this month i will be trying this too... sounds like hefty work lol xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats to you ladies!


----------



## countrygirl86

Used SMEP this cycle (though not to a t) but got my BFP, it's worth a shot! Good luck!


----------



## mommy and me

Hi Ladies,

I would love to join your group.

Just one question.:blush:

What is SMEP? And how does it work?


----------

